# Elektra Beckum BAS 315 Restoration



## StephenM1952 (23 Mar 2022)

Hi,
I'm in the process of restoring a 1999 model Elektra Beckum Bandsaw BAS315. It is coming along nicely but I would like to repaint or at least touch up the scuff marks to make it look as good as it can. Can anybody tell me if the exact colour is still available to buy and if so from where? If anyone knows the RAL colour code for the paint I could possibly get it from one of the paint specialists. Thanks ...


----------



## Chico (23 Mar 2022)

I have just asked that question of Paragon Paints, I'll let you know if they come up with anything.


----------



## StephenM1952 (24 Mar 2022)

Chico said:


> I have just asked that question of Paragon Paints, I'll let you know if they come up with anything.


Chico, Thanks for your reply - I have just visited their website and the closest looks like Hammered Startrite Green
Fingers crossed


----------



## Chico (24 Mar 2022)

I've used them for Startrite green, a little lighter than Elektra Beckum green. They are very good. They have colours for most of the old British machines so reckon they would be very knowledgeable so worth an ask.


----------



## Shan (25 Mar 2022)

StephenM1952 said:


> Hi,
> I'm in the process of restoring a 1999 model Elektra Beckum Bandsaw BAS315. It is coming along nicely but I would like to repaint or at least touch up the scuff marks to make it look as good as it can. Can anybody tell me if the exact colour is still available to buy and if so from where? If anyone knows the RAL colour code for the paint I could possibly get it from one of the paint specialists. Thanks ...


Hello. Was curious to know what you make of the bandsaw? I've viewed it, slightly battered and the 1994 year of manufacturing with 3 phase motor. Hopefully see it working today. I live in Portugal and not the range/price offerings as the UK unfortunately. Asking price is €250. Cheers Shan


----------



## Chico (25 Mar 2022)

I had a reply from Paragon paints, not as helpful as I had hoped, they suggested I bought their RAL color chart and checked againt a machine.


----------



## Ttrees (25 Mar 2022)

Big difference between those colours FWIW
Jst paint it whatever *cheap* colour you like, possibly down the road you might upgrade the
tensioning system so might need paint it again.
@Shan
250, and three phase, I'd look elsewhere and find something else, this aint a small machine, and has some terrible parts like those original guides which crumble,
worst designed fence system ever made,
weak tensioning system, alloy wheelsof some description, one would hope are not made from the same cheese as the guides
(never seen one of these, nor any saw with broken wheels, apart from bore wear which is a concern having seen cast iron wheels wear in this regard)
and tires which if restoring, I would be looking into.

You could get something heavier which has the same footprint, seeing as you might need VFD,
3 phase is usually half the cost of single phase machines, especially ones on the smaller side.

Yet to see one of these machines tuned up enough to use a fence,
ie ripping without freehanding to a line.
I'm guessing that no one has fitted superior tires to one of these.
I hope the one at the folks that this is the issue, and nothing else like wheel work is
needed.
(it'll drift either side of the line cutting even pallet laths)
My dad only got it for cutting curves, so no need for a fence/ to go down that rabbit hole

That's where I'd look into if wanting to soup up the machine, as the frame is really heavy.
Seen a 315 like clone of some description here recently (2 months ago) which seemingly had a heftier looking tensioning system.








Bandsaw Identity ?


Evening folks. Newbie here signed up initially hoping someone can give me a bit of a pointer on make and model of a bandsaw from the attached image. Seller had no clue and I can't see any obvious markings. Not much to go on but I'm guessing if you're in the know it might jump out at you. Cheers.




www.ukworkshop.co.uk




That and some tires would likely make the machine good enough to make a nice fence and rail for.

Tom


----------



## Shan (25 Mar 2022)

Ttrees said:


> Big difference between those colours FWIW
> Jst paint it whatever *cheap* colour you like, possibly down the road you might upgrade the
> tensioning system so might need paint it again.
> @Shan
> ...


Tom, many thanks for the advice. Oddly enough the fence is missing and the guide rail that it would have been fixed to. I did notice that the thread on the tensioning bolt looked pretty worn! So might have to take a closer look at that. I've yet to see it working but hopefullytomorrow will see it in operation. So can try a few cuts then.

I'm ok with the 3 phase motor as got 3 phase power at home. Will be mainly using it to cut up blanksfor turning so the fence and straight cuts not really an issue but that said, nice option to have specially as I don't have a bench saw???

I have seen the upgrade guides from Bedford tool's (I think) but another added extra! I'll take it for a spin and see how it goes. The tires seem to be ok. Unfortunately not a lot of bandsaw's on the 2nd hand market or too far away and/or pricey.

Many thanks for the feedback! 🖒🖒🖒

CheersShan


----------



## Ttrees (25 Mar 2022)

Shan said:


> Tom, many thanks for the advice. Oddly enough the fence is missing and the guide rail that it would have been fixed to. I did notice that the thread on the tensioning bolt looked pretty worn! So might have to take a closer look at that. I've yet to see it working but hopefullytomorrow will see it in operation. So can try a few cuts then.
> 
> I'm ok with the 3 phase motor as got 3 phase power at home. Will be mainly using it to cut up blanksfor turning so the fence and straight cuts not really an issue but that said, nice option to have specially as I don't have a bench saw???
> 
> ...


Have a look for hairline cracks on those guides, very delicatetly I might add, don't touch if you are just looking.
I got the one at me folks for same deal, but single phase motor.
Was in a rush to get something quick and didn't see any equivalent cast iron wheeler about, 
Made a rather agricultural guide for it, coulda made it nicer with some time.


----------



## Chico (26 Mar 2022)

Whilst some people seem to be rubbishing the 251 I'll defend it, admittedly the guides are not the greatest and the fence is not brilliant it is a more than capable machine. Set up right and with a decent blade I reckon there is nothing to touch it for the price. Yes mine has had the bearing guide upgrade and I have spent time fettling the whole machine but I really like it, the fence is fine as long as you know that when you set it it will move closer when you tighten it down, just needs a tad over where you want before tightening then checking. Mine cuts straight and true on or off the fence, those who claim that it doesn't need to invest in a decent blade or actually learn to set up a saw.I used to use a massive Startrite at work, sweet if I used it but many just couldn't get on with it, it always turned out they didn't know the first thing about it or how to get the best out of it.


----------



## Ttrees (26 Mar 2022)

Sounds like you are happy with yours @Chico
Be interesting to know if your tires are original on this machine?

I was a me folks yesterday, but had no time to see if they were adhered down with something or not, I reckon they might move about on the wheels, but it could down to deformation due to age either.

That seems to me why me auld lad's machine doesn't run very well,
not that I've taken the table off to check alignment, spent time inspecting components like wheels, spacers, bearings and then tires.
Seems the previous owner might have chased his tail a bit, since the four jacking points
had nuts welded on.

If you can get it to cut well, then the rest is small beans.
A welder from that German supermarket and stuff to get going with it, is the same price or less as a those Bedford tool and co guides, should one have the original gallium effect ones.
.




Could upgrade the tensioning system at the same time, seeing as the frame is hefty on these, and make a nice lift off fence aswell for when you need to crosscut.

Wouldn't be difficult to do the same as below in metal,
That most simplistic design involving square bar stock makes for the best fence system ever.






All the best

Tom


----------



## Chico (26 Mar 2022)

I am happy. I changed the tyres for blue urethane about 4 years ago, the bottom wheel had a few chips out of it so changed them both. It was still running sweetly but thought it best to change as no doubt it would have caused trouble down the line.


----------



## Shan (26 Mar 2022)

Ok. Here's the latest news! I viewed the mentioned bandsaw under the impression that it was 'working'. So fronted with a couple of half cut trunks and some off-cuts to see how it handled things. 'Working' took on a different meaning from what I had in mind. Plugged it in and sure enough the motor was working but the seller removed the blade as he said it was too big! 
Bit like buying a car and the engine works but the wheels have been removed so can't take it for a spin. I did suggest that if he gets a blade I'm still interested but that might have been lost in translation. 
Checked the guide's and couldn't detect anything to raise concerns. One tyre was split in a couple of places but otherwise intact. I guess I'm keen to see if it runs ok and can cut the various bits of wood reasonably well. Could have chanced it and bought the machine but not being too familiar with bandsaw's really wanted to get slightly acquainted with it beforehand.
Watch this space!

Thanks for the opinions on it. Appreciated Guy's!


----------

